
Show HN: OneTool.app – private social feeds, group chats, tasks, docs, helpdesk - ile
https://onetool.app
======
ile
The app I have been doing has come a long way, but would need some ruthless
beta testers and more feedback.

I believe this is suitable for production use, although it's still in beta.

